# My New Cobra Pro Fisherman



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

I Finally have a Kayak!!  
_incidentally not my first kayak but that's another story_

Was going to purchase a OK Prowler 13 from BCF for $1260 with rudder. but did not like the center hatch just being a bucket and part of the hull. So went to C-Kayaks and asked if they could match the price and cut that bucket out of the prowler. They said yes they could and I was almost sold, but the mention of the Cobra Pro Fisherman at the same price got me interested.

The CobraPF has tonnes of storage, i just wanted to be able to store rigged rods into the hull to be able to take offshore. A lot of people have prowlers and i guess i couldnt argue with that track record. but the center hatch on the prowler really bugged me, so i went with the cobra. the hatches on the cobra are huge and lock down well, they also look similar to the malibu kayaks.

I got an extra a-hatch installed in the bow (more storage) so i could plonk my 6yr old son in and take him paddling too. They knocked 50% off on a high back reinforced seat with a detachable zippered bag compartment and rod holders.

So far am happy with my purchase until i took it out yesterday...

Went paddling on tuggerah lakes around toukley bridge for about 5hrs hehe, trying to get use to the yak. tracked straight, i couldnt retract the rudder so i locked it down centre. i'm 115kg and 6'1 and this is very stable with heaps of leg room, there are only 3 footrests and mine come up to the 2nd. i even tried to stand up on it, which was doable but i wouldnt recommend it. i might jump off it and use it for a diving board.

it was pretty windy yesterday and there were waves coming through under toukley bridge and that was fun. there were little dinghies ploughing through to get back to the boat ramp with water coming over their bow. the cobraPF wouldnt exactly cut through the wave but more like punch through it. water coming over the bow and drenching me and filling up the cockpit was expected. there is definitely a hull slap with this boat, but i dont mind it ...yet . when i got back to shore the yak felt a lot heavier dragging it up onto the grass...


























I couldnt find much info on Cobra Pro Fisherman's except for perils thread http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3506&hilit=cobra+pro+fisherman so as i continue to try out my new yak and hopefully catch some fish (5hrs on the water and didnt even go fishing) i'll update this best i can.

off to bed now cheers jok


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

cobra have been around for a while and make some good product..navigator etc models...hope that the problems work out


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Gday Jok,

Welcome and good to have another coasty on here ;-)

Bugger about taking on that much water.

My first yak was a Cobra Fish n Dive. Purchased from the same place as you. I can say I was happy with the service and felt confident if I had a problem that they would help, but I never required that help luckily.

Although I will say that I too had a large hatch like the one in the last pic(with your rods in it). It was positioned between legs. I never had it in any rough conditions and only fished inside (except once but very calm) in that one, so i never had water come over deck. BUT when it was raining - a little or a lot - that was the only time I ever got water in the hull - through that hatch ( i am sure of this as there was a bucket/tray directly underneath hatch). I would definately be checking that hatch. Maybe mine was just a dud - or maybe they are a bad design I dont know.

Either way I hope you get the help you need.

See you on the water some time.

Cheers
Gareth


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

i also have a cobra profisherman and yes it does take on some water in rough conditions. If im going out into the bay i try to remember a sponge


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

This is probably what happened:

* PF ships with the large seat scuppers plugged
* There is a small scupper between the seat well and the hatch, but it is easily covered by the seat
* If you are taking water over the bow or sides, the seat well will fill and water will sit on the hatch
* Then the natural flex of the plastic results in the hatch breathing in water

Two thing can be done to address this:

1. Check the hatch seal. Has some effect but those large hatches are never watertight

2. Open the seat scuppers:
a) remove the foam plugs that are glued in top and bottom
b) cut (safest) or drill (be very careful) out the plastic membrane blocking each scupper

Let's face it, you get wet with the water coming over the side and the seat blocks most of the water that might come up the scuppers but doesn't prevent the water draining out the scuppers. You'll end up dryer more often by opening those damned scuppers. And your hull will stay dry.

Enjoy the PF. Its a fine piece of tupperware


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

From my take If you didn't have the hatch shut properly then that's amount of waters ok, but if it was then that's way too much and there's something else wrong.

Good luck with her Jok, Let us know how you go and hopefully we will see you on the water sometime.

Cheers Dave


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

hi, jok great looking yak, gee 5 hours siting in the yak
and just sightseeing, ohhhh that's the life :lol: and no sore bum :lol: 
cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

> 1. Check the hatch seal. Has some effect but those large hatches are never watertight
> 
> 2. Open the seat scuppers:
> a) remove the foam plugs that are glued in top and bottom
> b) cut (safest) or drill (be very careful) out the plastic membrane blocking each scupper


Thanks peril. i will address this when i take it back to the shop. will update when get boat back. 
cheers jok


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Maybe they'll chuck in a free bilge pump setup post sale :lol: :twisted:


----------



## moysie (Mar 9, 2009)

Gday Jokinna
Ive had my cobra PF for 18 months and have been caught in some rough conditions but have never taken on water,as peril said removing the scupper plugs under the seat makes it a much dryer ride in bad conditions, im thinking the front hatch needs looking at as its the only difference between mine also check for any thinning in the scupper holes apparently the nz made models had a few problems their. Their are a great yak carnt fault mine, try sitting on the centre hatch with your legs over the side great for drifting and getting some blood back in the feet, good luck with it

cheers Moysie


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Big D said:


> Maybe they'll chuck in a free bilge pump setup post sale :lol: :twisted:


nah. they wouldnt give me a bilge pump ;-)


----------



## Broseph (Dec 1, 2009)

I've got a cobra explorer with the same style hatch on the bow, I've never had any problems with it taking on water during use but i left it out in the rain for a day or two once and water got inside. The only thing i can think of is that it drips down through the handles of the hatch. Easy enough to test this theory I suppose but I've never checked.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

pick it up tomorrow. will see what they have done :? thanks for the replies guys. will post after i try it out

cheers jok


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Been a while, but this is what they found what was wrong with my yak. 2 leaks. each hole about 3-4mm. They repaired them both and now no more leaks  . They also gave me a 50L Impi Dry Bag for my troubles.

Since then Ive so far taken this yak for a small timid surf launch and landing. handled no problems. just gotta remember to try keep to the side of the yak and not in front or behind the yak when landing.

Have also ventured a few times about 600m offshore/inshore. Great fun in a bit of swell. Not fun when waves hit you side on. Haven't fallen out yet (touch wood). Have had the cockpit completely fill up, bit scary. With the constant choppy waves, you can feel and hear the hull twisting and flexing, this of course allowed a small amount of water in through the center hatch which cant be helped.

All in all very happy with my Cobra Pro Fisherman.

Cheers Jok


----------

